# Der Ultimative Motiviert mich zur Arbeit... - Teil 2

## slick

*splitoff* von Aber Absolut -- Der Ultimative Motiviert mich zur Arb.. --Think4UrS11

Eigentlich müßte man ja mal einen "Es ist Freitag, aber noch kein Feierabend *grr*"-Thread aufmachen... aber nunja, nehme ich halt diesen hier...

Das hier vertreibt euch die restlichen Stunden, soweit ihr den Flash und Sound habt... wenn das nicht das neue Schnappi wird *lol*Last edited by slick on Fri Aug 04, 2006 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentop

Ui - der Thread lebt ja doch noch  :Smile: 

Ich mach gerade ne konstruktive Arbeitspause und habe mir ne deftige Pizza bestellt (wohlgemerkt nicht vom Italiener sondern vom Türken   :Twisted Evil:  )!

Gruß

//gentop

----------

## think4urs11

obige beiden abgesplittet wegen Überlänge des alten Threads

Zu Teil 1 geht es hier: Aber Absolut -- Der Ultimative Motiviert mich zur Arb..

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Aehm... splitten wegen überlänge? Dann aber bitte Konsequent oder gleich sein lassen  :Laughing: 

[OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus ? -> 861 Artikel / 56073 Hits

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-115315.html

Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet (11.08.2006) ->  947 Artikel / 34027 Hits

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-94915.html

 :Wink:  Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## amne

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Ich mach gerade ne konstruktive Arbeitspause und habe mir ne deftige Pizza bestellt (wohlgemerkt nicht vom Italiener sondern vom Türken   )!

 

Ich nehm einmal an, dass die Türken besser Pizza machen als die Italiener Kebab.  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aehm... splitten wegen überlänge? Dann aber bitte Konsequent oder gleich sein lassen 

 

Lass die neuen Mods doch ein bisschen die ganzen Buttons ausprobieren.  :Wink: 

Generelle Policy ist 40 Seiten, aber wen kümmerts. ANARCHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

----------

## think4urs11

*hrmpf* keinem kann mans recht machen  :Wink: 

Ich dachte das Limit läge so bei ~500 Einträgen (als soft limit) - außerdem hat der hier (sofern er weit vorne steht) die Tendenz schnell zu wachsen.

----------

## Lenz

So werden wir den längsten Thread des internationalen Forums aber nie überholen...

----------

## Anarcho

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Aehm... splitten wegen überlänge? Dann aber bitte Konsequent oder gleich sein lassen  
> 
> Lass die neuen Mods doch ein bisschen die ganzen Buttons ausprobieren. 
> 
> Generelle Policy ist 40 Seiten, aber wen kümmerts. ANARCHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

 

Wer, wie, was? Hat mich jemand gerufen?

...Ach so, doch nur Anarchie, dann geht es ja.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> So werden wir den längsten Thread des internationalen Forums aber nie überholen...

 

und welcher Thread ist eigentlich der längste?

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122529 mit 5794

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> *hrmpf* keinem kann mans recht machen 

 

Wie solltest du auch? 

Mein "Wie man es anstellt, dass ein Admin es niemandem recht machen kann" Handbuch ist ja auch erst auf Seite 3 von 999  :Mr. Green: 

Aber keine Bange, da mussten alle Admins mal durch. Die wissen das nur nicht mehr, weil Sie geblitzdingst(TM) wurden.

Uebrigens.... Bitte lächeln:

```
######   #        ###  #######  #######

#     #  #         #      #          #

#     #  #         #      #         #

######   #         #      #       #

#     #  #         #      #      #

#     #  #         #      #     #

######   #######  ###     #     #######
```

 :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ######   #        ###  #######  #######
> 
> ...

 

*brrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzt*

Ja, Hallo erstmal ...

Habe meine Windows-Installations-CD verlegt und jetzt so komisches Zeugs auf meinem Rechner, keine Ahnung wo das herkommt... wie werde ich das wieder los ohne Windows-CD? Und was bitte ist ein Gentoo  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und was bitte ist ein Gentoo   

 

Ein süßer Pinguin, aber was der auf deinem PC macht. weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber die Lösung ist mit Sicherheit: NEUINSTALLATION 

 :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Das erinnert mich an die CD, die, wenn sie rueckwaerts abgespielt wird Devils from Hell spielt. 

Legt mann Sie jedoch in ein CDrom installiert Sie Windows 2k.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ######   #        ###  #######  #######
> 
> ...

 

Au Mist, hatte ja ganz vergessen, dass man ... aehm... dieses Dingens... aehm... naja, also irgendwas mit "Nur per PN". Und irgendwie nie im Forum! Aber was zum Geier ist ein Forum? Und wo bin ich hier überhaupt? Bin ich ein Star?? Hier Blitzt es überall!!!

Und was zum Geier Pinguin... argl... blub...

.oO(Und wiedermal haben die Verdummungsstrahlen gesiegt. Ob ZAK die Welt erneut retten kann?)

 :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## dertobi123

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet (11.08.2006) ->  947 Artikel / 34027 Hits
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-94915.html

 

Finger weg von dem Thread   :Cool: 

----------

## franzf

Für den nächsten mühsam zu erkämpfenden Feierabend empfehle ich euch den Vorlagen-Geber für Filme wie Der bewegte Mann, Wie die Karnickel, und (meinem Favoriten) Kondom des Grauens!! Dem Meister des Comics, Ralf König: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralf_König.

(Doofes Forum, links mit Umlauten werden nicht als solche dargestellt  :Sad: )

Auf seiner homepage gibts massenweise Comics zum lesen, die natürlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack sind  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab mich aber totgelacht   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Hier ne kleine Kostprobe:

http://www.ralf-koenig.de/bilder/olympia.jpg

Grüße

Franz

----------

## py-ro

Ohman was hab ich damals mit diesem Thread nur angerichtet   :Twisted Evil: 

MfG

Py

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ...Ralf König: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralf_König.
> 
> (Doofes Forum, links mit Umlauten werden nicht als solche dargestellt )

 

Man nehme die URL und füge sie im Browser ein und drücke Enter... oh, wunder... da kommt ja eine Weiterleitung auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralf_K%C3%B6nig Diese URL könnte man jetzt direkt ins Forum pasten oder aber zwecks besserer Lesbarkeit die ursprüngliche URL mit dieser verlinken

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralf_König

 :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Wann ist eigentlich mal wieder Freitag?   :Confused: 

Übrigens... stören euch die UFOs auch so (in eurem flashtauglichen Browser)? Dagegen sollte man echt mal demonstrieren...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wann ist eigentlich mal wieder Freitag?  

 

habt ihr in Deutschland echt so eine schlechte Motivation   :Twisted Evil: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Übrigens... stören euch die UFOs auch so (in eurem flashtauglichen Browser)? Dagegen sollte man echt mal demonstrieren...  

 

gnash mag die Seite nicht ;-(

cheers

----------

## slick

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Wann ist eigentlich mal wieder Freitag?   
> 
> habt ihr in Deutschland echt so eine schlechte Motivation   

 

Wenn der Urlaub näher rückt bei mir zumindest so...

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> gnash mag die Seite nicht ;-(

 

Schade, dir entgeht was... gerade konnte ich Larry beobachten... (einen Screenshot eines NON-M$ Browser kann ich leider @work nicht bieten)

----------

## big-birdy

Motiviert mich mal....

Muss heute (Samstag) noch bis 17:00 Uhr im Büro sitzen und Supportanfragen bearbeiten  :Sad: 

----------

## b3cks

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Motiviert mich mal....
> 
> Muss heute (Samstag) noch bis 17:00 Uhr im Büro sitzen und Supportanfragen bearbeiten 

 

Uih, das mal shice... Wie können wir dich erreichen? Dann heitern wir dich mit lustigen Supportanfragen auf.  :Very Happy: 

Ab 15.30 Uhr kommt ja aber Fußball.  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Motiviert mich mal....
> 
> Muss heute (Samstag) noch bis 17:00 Uhr im Büro sitzen und Supportanfragen bearbeiten 

 

Dann stell Dir halt vor, wie Du um 17:30 durch die Wohnungstür stolperst, an den Kühlschrank latscht, eine Flasche Bier herausnimmst -- das Kondenswasser läuft sofort an der Flasche herunter --, Du einen Flaschenöffner nimmst *zisch*, Du auf einen bequemen Stuhl fällst und die Brühe zischend den Hals hinabläuft.

----------

## py-ro

Hmm sitze nu im Call Center bei einem grossen Discount zulieferer für elektronik, na ihr wisst schon

ausserdem stammt der Threa ursprünglich von mir also los, motiviert mich und sagt mir das nicht alle leute so behämmert sind wie viele kunden hier...

MfG

PyLast edited by py-ro on Fri Sep 15, 2006 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

/me schlürft gerade seinen Wochenende-Einstiegs-Cappuccino ... daheim!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## py-ro

 :Evil or Very Mad:  nicht nett slick  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dakjo

Py-Ro: Leider sind 99,7% aller Leute so. Ich kann es nicht ändern. Aber stell dir eine Welt vor in der die Leute Ahnung von dem hätten was sie tun. Es würden nurnoch 0,0001% der Leute arbyt haben.

----------

## Treborius

ich ärgere mich grade drüber, das ich nach 6 stunden debuggen, einen fehler dadurch beheben konnte, das ich eine

zeile LÖSCHE...

( war nicht mein code )

danach hab ich nachgezählt, es waren 12 zeichen

nun geh ich nach hause ....

am montag dann wieder konstruktiv proggen, 

aber sowas kann einem schon den tag vermiesen, da fängt man jede scheisse exception ab,

versucht alles um fehler und memory-leaks zu vemeiden, geht nach jeder methode erstmal eine rauchen,

und denkt drüber nach, was man noch vergessen haben könnte,

und ist dann doch auf den code

anderer angewiesen  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

2007 ... und es geht weiter:

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass wir heute in unserer Firma alle super motiviert sind?

Unser Systemadministrator hat gestern einen leeren Karton von einem Motherboard gefunden und sich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut.

... wenn mir arbeit doch auch soviel Spaß machen würde...

*seufz*

Wie geht's euch heute?

----------

## manuels

Muss in vier Stunden einen Vortrag ueber meine Praktikumstaetigkeiten halten und kann mich nicht aufraffen den Vortrag nochmal zu bearbeiten...   :Confused: 

Ich will wieder Ferien!

----------

## Inte

Hab keine Lust mehr Mikroprozessorkarten zu testen, die in der Praxis nicht das tun, was sie theoretisch leisten sollten.

/me schwingt sich in 15min auf Fahrrad und düst ab in den Biergarten.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## samsonus

don't trink and drive!!!  :Wink: 

ich hab keine lust meine protokollsimulation mit omnetpp weiter zu verfeinern/verbessern. Vorallem weil mit die Sonne den ganzen Tag schön an meinen Schreibtisch geknallt hat und ich viel lieber mit Inte im Biergarten wäre  :Wink: 

Gruss samsonus

----------

